

Microsoft’s Windows 8 Demo From D9 (Video) - alok-g
http://allthingsd.com/20110601/microsofts-windows-8-demo-from-d9-video/

======
alok-g
Source: [http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/windows-8-demo-
video...](http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/windows-8-demo-video-
full.htm)

